# Nebraska Dog & Hunt Club FT



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone have callbacks or results?


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*Qual*

The results i have are limited to one handler. Sorry! 2nd Apollo, Owner Laurine Grevlos ,Handler Steve Blythe. RJ Boots, Owner Hank Knoblach, handler Steve Blythe,Jam Dealer,Handler Steve Blythe


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Duane. Congrats to Dave & Lauraine Grevlos. When I was down on Monday training, I was impressed with how Steve's dogs were running.


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Apollo*

A huge congrats to Lauraine & Dave, couldn't happen to nicer people (well, at least Lauraine that is... :lol: :wink: ) with their Qualifying 2nd with Apollo. Continued success with the big guy.


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

Qualifying Results

1st - Kopy Kat Kate - Kent Turner (Scott Dewey)
2nd - Whiskey Creek Shade - Lauraine Grevlos (Steve Blythe)
3rd - Candlewoods Goldendaze Louie - Chuck Schweikert
4th - Dominator Boots She Worth It - Hank Knoblauch (Steve Blythe)
RJ - Rock River Assistant - Joe Lane (Scott Dewey)

Jams
Wingshot Stony Point Boulder - George Shaw
Black Velvet's Trial Run - Kip Anderson (Jay Stine)
Dominator Dealer He's Worth It - Richard Reesman (Steve Blythe)
Aspen Grove - Swede Anderson
Premier's Duramax - Bruce Schroeder (Jay Stine)


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Any one hear how the Open and Am are going? I'm sitting at home on pins and needles. It is not often I don't follow the hubby & the dogs; someone (me) had to stay back & work. I am going to have to give better instructions on communications.
Glenda


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

16 Dogs Called Back to Open Water Marks
1, 4, 9, 16, 28-32, 34, 38, 40, 43, 62, 67, 69
Dog 62 starts the water marks

22 Dogs called back to Amateur Water Blind
2-4, 6-7, 9, 11-12, 17, 24-25, 27, 30, 39-40, 45, 47, 49, 53-56
Dog 30 starts the water blind


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Derby results; (I think)

1st Bill Burks

2nd Loren Morehouse

3rd Dex 

4th Mike Castelli


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

4th Mike Castelli 

Series description ... thanks


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*4th*

I gunned for the Derby - 

That (4th place) Golden ran a very nice Derby - IMHO - the last mark of the derby dropped her at least 2 spots. JUST my Opinion. "Nice Dog"

The First Place- Chessie - wow - that dog can just plain mark- it also had a little problem on the last bird. But a very nice test - In my Opinion


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats to Bill Burks and his Chessie Judy. That win puts her on the Derby list!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*OPEN*
1. Rooster O: Busler, H: Beck
2. Buffy O/H: Shih
3. Zowie O/H: Shih
4. Smoke O: Carlisle, H: George
RJ: Kate O: Young H: Peterson
J: Bo O: Paul, H: George

Open had 16 dogs back to last series, a triple, which involved a 300+ yard swim into 20 mph crosswind. Only six dogs got the chickens.

*AMATEUR *
1. Hook O/H Loren Morehouse
2. Zowie O/H Shih
3. Smoke O/H Carlisle
4. Elle O/H Wulf
RJ Buffy O/H Shih
Sorry I don't know rest of the JAMS


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

There must have been ZEN going on this weekend. :wink:


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Ted on finishing two dogs in each of the majors!!*


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Nice work, Ted.

You're dogs are really smokin now.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Congratz Ted! Way to go Jimmy Beck  

Aaron*


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome weekend Ted. Congrats!

Also congrats to the South Dakota boys.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Scott Dewey got 3rd in the derby, not Dex. I think I heard that put the dog on the derby list?

Huge Congrats to Judy and Bill, 15 month old Chessie Female on the Derby list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Placed 3 times, 2 Jams in 6 Spring Trials!!


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

The Morehouse's are enjoying a real nice spring. Hook now has 2 AM wins with Loren at the helm - to go along with his 2 OPEN wins (B. Eckett handling in those). Carol Morehouse also has 2 AM wins this spring with Chubby. And their derby dog, Taco is showing up nicely as well - 2nd, 3rd and a jam in 3 trials. Congrats to the Morehouse's - great success for great people!
Congrats also to Ted (awesome spring too) Jim and Monte!

*AMATEUR *
1. Hook O/H Loren Morehouse
2. Zowie O/H Shih
3. Smoke O/H Carlisle
4. Elle O/H Wulf
RJ Buffy O/H Shih
Sorry I don't know rest of the JAMS[/quote]


----------

